# famous, rich people's house in your country



## slodziak (Jul 7, 2010)

some examples from Poland:
*
Leszek Czarneck (billionaire):
















































Janusz Palikot (politician , millionaire):








Tomasz Lis (Tv Prezenter)








Krzysztof Ibisz (Tv Prezenter)








Aleksander Guzowaty (millionaire):








Radosław Sikorski (Minister of Foreign Affairs)








Roman Karkosik (millionaire):
































*


----------



## Leander (Aug 1, 2010)

I like the last one, I wonder to which german family it once belonged...


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

Josh Hartnett used to live on my block.


----------



## OldBoy137 (Sep 27, 2009)

Russian comedic actor *Maksim Galkin* has built his own castle.It costed him 10$ mln.


----------



## albin (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow, McMansion mania up in here hno:

Well, a couple of swedish ones then:

Zlatan Ibrahimovic (footballer):










Carl XVI Gustaf (king of sweden):









Björn Borg (tennis legend): 









Niklas Zennström (billionaire, founder of skype):


----------



## spectre000 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Shaquille O'Neal's* house in Windermere, Florida (suburb of Orlando). 64,000 square feet. 11 bedrooms, 13 bathrooms.











*Tiger Wood's* house on Jupiter Island. Or maybe Elin's home after the divorce.


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

Only Sikorski's place looks good to me


----------



## Blaskovitz (May 30, 2009)

Hmmm nice thread, very interesting.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Paul Allen, Microsoft cofounder's house near Seattle: 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dpurdy/

Bill Gates, Microsoft cofounder's house near Seattle








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lizandkarim/

Steve Jobs, Apple founder's house outside San Jose CA








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aranandjennie/

Warren Buffett's house in Omaha NE








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikebeuselinck/

Oprah Winfrey's Houses
in Antigua:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rick01/

Near Vancouver:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/w_yvr/

In The Bahamas:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/valkrye131/

In Montecito CA:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/buysellhomesint/

Jerry Seinfeld house in East Hampton NY








http://www.flickr.com/photos/buysellhomesint/

Brad Pitt house in Malibu CA








http://www.flickr.com/photos/buysellhomesint/

Donald Trump's houses

In Palm Beach FL:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tim_a/

In Bermuda:*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/elmo_csx/


----------



## Botswana (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow, Warren Buffet's house is pretty small, considering he is one of the wealthiest men in the world. I think my cousin has a bigger house than he has.


----------



## spectre000 (Jul 9, 2008)

Botswana said:


> Wow, Warren Buffet's house is pretty small, considering he is one of the wealthiest men in the world. I think my cousin has a bigger house than he has.


It's still 5,000+ square feet. I know for a billionaire that's pretty small. Still, it's not like he's living in a cottage.


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

oprah's one near vancouver is pretty, the other's are a bit OTT


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Botswana said:


> Wow, Warren Buffet's house is pretty small, considering he is one of the wealthiest men in the world. I think my cousin has a bigger house than he has.


He bought that house in 1959 and has lived there ever since. He says he paid $100,000 for it which was a very large sum then.


----------



## White Shadows (Nov 22, 2008)

^^
It is the house steward. 

Excelent thread.


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

i can't believe how small Steve jobs house looks.... looks like a 2000 square foot house... unless most of it is behind the trees.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Innsertnamehere said:


> i can't believe how small Steve jobs house looks.... looks like a 2000 square foot house... unless most of it is behind the trees.


He bought a huge spanish colonial estate that's in terrible shape but is battling with local agencies over its demolition. This house is actually larger than it appears.


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

desertpunk said:


> He bought that house in 1959 and has lived there ever since. He says he paid $100,000 for it which was a very large sum then.


Actually it was even less than that:



> The "Oracle of Omaha" lives in mighty modest digs, given the size of his fortune. *He still resides in the gray stucco home he bought in 1958 for $31,500*. Totaling about 6,000 square feet, in 2003 the Happy Hollow house was assessed at just $700,000 (though the value investor thought it was really worth about $500,000). Buffett sold one of his two properties in Laguna Beach, Calif., but retained one valued at about $4 million. That's still less than one hundredth of a percent of his estimated net worth.



Now, I don't want you to think I posted the above just to correct you, because, relative to his wealth, the difference is insignificant.

The reason I posted it was because of this quote:.



> Buffett sold one of his two properties in Laguna Beach, Calif., but *retained one valued at about $4 million. That's still less than one hundredth of a percent of his estimated net worth.*


2 quick points.

He has another $4 million home (any pics?)
Its absoluetly *mind-blowing* to think that a $4million home is still less than 1/100 of one percent of his worth!!!!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

$31,500? Still a good chunk of change back then. :cheers:


*Here's Tori Spelling's mom's old house in LA:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/atwatervillage/


----------

